# [News] Sortie de Gambas 2.8.2 !

## GarulfoLinux

---------------------------------

-- Sortie de Gambas 2.8.2 --

---------------------------------

Le 30 aout 2008, Benoit nous sort une nouvelle version de la branche 2.8 de Gambas, la 2.8.2. Cette version est une version mineure pour corriger des petits bugs. 

 Les fonctions de manipulations de bits fonctionnent désormais correctement. L'auteur remercie Liang Wei pour avoir effectué les tests. Cette version corrige notamment ces bugs :

 * Les icônes de notifications sont rafraichie correctement lorsque l'icône a changée.

 * L'interpréteur est maintenant lié avec la bibliothèque de processus (threads) sur les systèmes Linux.

 * Lors de l'ouverture d'un projet dans l'IDE, l'information du packager est remis correctement.

 * La traduction chinoise simplifiée a été complétée.

---------------------------------

-- Sortie de Gambas 2.8.1 --

---------------------------------

Benoît a sortit une version mineure de la branche 2.8 pour corriger 3 bugs importants :

 * Les fichiers objets Gambas sont maintenant compréhensif avec avec rmplint

 * Le gestionnaire de raccourcis de menu de gb.qt a été fixé.

 * Le gestionnaire d'icônes de notification de gb.gtk a été fixé.

Clique ici pour récupérer l'ebuild Gentoo.

---------------------------------

-- Sortie de Gambas 2.8.0 --

---------------------------------

Le 15 août c'est aussi la fête de la crevette bleue ! Benoît (et ses développeurs, contributeurs) nous livre une nouvelle version de Gambas, la 2.8.

Dans cette version, il y a de nouvelles fonctionnalités importante et beaucoup de bugs qui ont été corrigés :

* Gambas se compile correctement avec GCC 4.3.

* Lors de l'affichage d'une signature de méthode, l'argument courant est souligné.

* Les traductions Français, Espagnol et Russe ont été mis à jour.

* Les raccourcis de l'IDE par rapport aux menus ne devraient pas être conflit.

* Le composant Gtk+ peut régler le soulignement de la police et le texte barré dans plusieurs endroits.

* Les icônes de notifications du composant Qt sont maintenant visible à l'intérieur de GNOME et de Xfce.

Ces changements cités ci-dessus ne sont qu'une petite partie de la 2.8. Pour plus d'informations tu peux aller consulter le ChangeLog qui est bien plus dense (mais aussi en anglais).

Cliquez ici pour télécharger les sources de Gambas 2.8.

----------

## ghoti

 *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   

> Cliquez ici pour télécharger les sources de Gambas 2.8.

 

Bah, suffit de recopier l'ebuild de la version 2.7 !  :Wink: 

Pour ceux qui aiment vivre dangereusement, j'ai aussi trouvé un ebuild pour la version svn.

-> gambas-9999.ebuild

On peut facilement l'adapter pour pointer vers le futur gambas3 !  :Smile: 

Pour cela, adapter la variable ESVN_REPO_URI :

```
[ ... ]

ESVN_REPO_URI="http://gambas.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gambas/gambas/trunk/"

[ ... ]
```

Comme diraient certains modos : enjoy !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GarulfoLinux

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ceux qui aiment vivre dangereusement, j'ai aussi trouvé un ebuild pour la version svn. 

 

Souvent SVN = potentiellement instable. Mais j'ai pratiquement toujours développer avec la version SVN et la 

stabilité est toujours présente. Bien sur quand il y a de nouvelle fonctionnalités, ça peut arriver que ça bugs

mais suffit de rapporter le bug à Benoît et c'est corrigé dans la prochaine révision  :Very Happy:  .

On a la chance que l'auteur de Gambas soit français, alors profitez-en !  :Wink:  .

----------

## ghoti

 *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   

> Souvent SVN = potentiellement instable.

 

C'est certain ! 

Mais à ce jour, c'est la seule façon de découvrir la version 3 !  :Wink: 

----------

## GarulfoLinux

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   Souvent SVN = potentiellement instable. 
> 
> C'est certain ! 
> 
> Mais à ce jour, c'est la seule façon de découvrir la version 3 ! 

 

En effet  :Smile:  .

----------

## GarulfoLinux

19 / 08 / 2008 :

 - Nouvelle version 2.8.1. Voir le premier post pour plus d'informations.

----------

## GarulfoLinux

30 / 08 / 2008 :

- Nouvelle version 2.8.2 : Idem, voir le premier post pour les changements.

----------

## technick

Que se soit sur gambas.shos.fr ou ici, avant de nous annoncer la version x.x.x B4 rev 6.1 , is serait bien de presenter Gambas, meme pas vu de copies d'ecran lisible. Ca sert à quoi Gambas, un gestionnaire d'elevages de crevettes ? Enfin moi, ce que j'en dis...

----------

## ghoti

@technick : à la première lecture, ton post m'a un peu interloqué et puis finalement, je trouve que tu as raison : le thread est plutôt élitiste puisqu'il ne semble s'adresser qu'aux seuls afficionados de Gambas!

Afficionados qui au demeurant n'en ont rien à battre puisque ça fait déjà plus d'une semaine que l'info traîne sur les ML !  :Laughing: 

Bon, pour faire simple : Gambas, c'est un environnement RAD BASIC qui ressemble fort à M$-VB (mais ce n'est pas VB!)

Donc, en attendant que GarulfoLinux rectifie un peu le tir, voici déjà quelques pointeurs :

- Le site de Gambas, avec explications détaillées, screenshots et tout et tout.

- un autre thead sur le même sujet.

----------

## technick

Loin de moi toute agressivité, j'avais trouvé ce qu'est Gambas, mais ce post resemble aux mails que je recois de temps en temps au boulot, signalés importants, et qui m'annoncent le passage de version 1.51 à 1.52 du paragraphe 7 du livre 3 de la norme Iso 9002 du service entretien.... J'ai fini par supprimer par une regle les mails du service Qualité, ce qui est dommage. De temps en temps, il est bien de preciser de quoi on parle  :Wink: 

En tous cas, par pur plaisir, je vais tester ce Basic.

Edit : Marche pas en 64 bits...

----------

## GarulfoLinux

technick, j'ai oublié certe de donner le lien pour ce qui ne connaissent pas Gambas. Le voici :

http://gambasdoc.org/help/doc/release?view

 *Quote:*   

> Edit : Marche pas en 64 bits...

 

Bien sur que si !   :Cool: 

Comment as-tu essayé d'installer Gambas ?[/list]

----------

## technick

J'utilise kuroo (je sais c'est pas bien) qui m'annonce :

2.7.0    not on amd64

1.9.23  not on amd64

1.0.17  not on amd64

1.0.16  not on amd64

1.0.14  not on amd64

harmask info:

---------------------------

gambas (dev/util)

Jeremy Olexa (29 Jun 2008)

Upstram doesn't support old version and we have the latest version in the

tree now. Remove in ~30 days. If you have a good reason to why we should keep

the old versions please comment on bug 

Hardmask rule: "

---------------------------

ayant dejà detruit ma configuration en essayant KDE4 et ses overlays, je n'ai pas cherché plus loin.

(maintenant pour des tests de genre j'utilise ubuntu sous vmware)

J'aime bien l'intro sur http://gambas.shos.fr  :Wink: 

----------

## GarulfoLinux

Ok donc c'est l'ebuild qui n'est pas correct. J'utilise la version SVN de Gambas donc pas d'ebuild, je récupère directement les sources. 

Mais sur bugzilla tu as ce qu'il faut technick :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229821

J'étais le mainteneur auparavant mais quelqu'un d'autre a repris la relève car je suis le principal traducteur de la documentation fr officiel sur le wiki :

http://www.gambasdoc.org/help/?fr

Et il y a beaucoup à faire... 

Actuellement de plus, je code le site Gambas-fr en Gambas avec Fabien Bodard (un autre contributeur à Gambas qui a fait plusieurs composants pour ce dernier et des améliorations à l'IDE).

----------

